# Migration Snow Leopard vers Lion : Mail planté !



## Vrancky (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de configurer mon nouveau MacBook. J'ai utiliser l'assistant de migration depuis le disque dur de l'ancien, il ne reste d'ailleurs que le HDD de l'ancien vu que tout le reste a cramé suite à un incident.

L'ancien était sous Snow Leopard, le nouveau sous Lion.

Quasiment tout à fonctionné lors du transfert, sauf deux choses. Ni mes contacts ni mes mails n'ont été transféré. Pire, lorsque je lance mail le message d'erreur suivant apparaît:

"La mise à niveau a échoué.
Une erreur s'est produite lors de la mise à niveau.Cliquez sur Continuer pour lancer l'assistant d'importation de Mail, qui vous aidera à créer une nouvelle bibliothèque et à y importer vos messages existants."

Je clique sur "Continuer"

Nouveau message d'erreur:

"L'index de votre mail a été endommagé.
Quittez Mail pour le réparer.

Mail réparera l'index lors du prochain lancement de Mail. Vos boîtes aux lettres et votre courrier seront préservés."

Je clique sur "Quitter", seule option disponnible.

Quand je relance Mail, tout ce reproduit de la même façon....


J'ai alors booté sur le disque de l'ancien, archivé mes contacts et mes boites mails.

Je reboot sur le nouveau, j'importe mes contacts, ca fonctionne. Mais je ne peux même pas lancer Mail pour importer "à la main" mes boîtes aux lettres.

J'ai fais une vérif de disque, qui est en bon état, j'ai réparé les autorisations. Rien n'a changé.

L'un d'entre vous aurait une idée ?


----------



## kryptomac (1 Février 2012)

j'ai exactement le même problème sauf que chez moi ça s'est passé après être passé de léopard à lion sur mon macbook pro acheté en juillet dernier .... 
j'ai toujours pas trouvé de solutions en fait et ça m'embête beaucoup car je ne peux plus utiliser mail depuis ...


----------



## leenneje (1 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,
j'ai eu la même chose il y a quelque temps comme je l'explique plus bas.
En fait Mail cherche ton carnet d'adresse et comme il ne le trouve, pas il plante.
Essaie de mettre à la main dans "ta maison - bibliothèque - application support - AdressBook "
le fichier de tes adresses, le mien s'appelle "AddressBook-v22.abcddb" .
Relance Mail et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.
JB


----------



## Goliath (4 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,
je viens de faire la migration vers Lion et je suis confronté au même problème. 
Je dois admettre que je n&#8217;ai pas trop bien compris la manoeuvre à suivre enoncée par leenneje.
Où est-il censé se trouver ce fichier portant l&#8217;extension .abcddb et qui doit être déplace dans ~bibliothèque/application support/AdressBook ? ...cela est censé réparer une indexation cassée? ...étrange... 
J&#8217;ai plutôt trouvé un article qui explique comment réindexer des messages de Mail, l&#8217;article ne correspond pas exactement au même problème mais cela m&#8217;a l&#8217;air d&#8217;une possible piste à suivre... ? Si quelqu&#8217;un pouvait nous un dire en peu plus.... 

....apparemment Onyx permet aussi de reconstruire l'index de toutes les boîtes de Mail, donc une autre piste à suivre...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juin 2012)

Goliath a dit:


> Je dois admettre que je nai pas trop bien compris la manoeuvre à suivre enoncée par leenneje.
> Où est-il censé se trouver ce fichier portant lextension .abcddb et qui doit être déplace dans ~bibliothèque/application support/AdressBook ? ...cela est censé réparer une indexation cassée?


Sous SL, tu trouves le fichier AddressBook-v22.abcddb exactement où tu l'indiques :

ta maison / Bibliothèque / Application Support/ AddressBook


----------



## Goliath (4 Juin 2012)

...
... bon bon, là ça commence vraiment à chauffer, cela fait depuis hier soir que je me bat avec cette mise à jour de Mail, voilà toutes les manoeuvres que j'ai effectué sans pour autant arriver à un résultat positif:

réparation des autorisations à partir de la clef usb de Lion
réinstallé l'application Mail à partir de la clef usb de Lion via Pacifist
reconstruction de l'index des boîtes aux lettres de Mail via Onyx
réindexation de tous les messages via l'article (cité plus haut) du support Apple
remplacé le fichier AddressBook-v22.abcddb à partir de la sauvegarde de Snow Leopard
&#8230; et toujours ce message:







&#8230;on fait quoi maintenant docteur?

Si on remplace tout le dossier Mail qui se trouve dans la bibliothèque de mon dossier de départ avec celui qui se trouve dans la sauvegarde de Time Machine est-ce que ça craint?


----------



## Goliath (4 Juin 2012)

...bon, j'ai effacé le compte qui posait problème et je l'ai réinstallé en passant par l'_Assistant migration_, hélas même après cette manoeuvre l'ndex de Mail reste toujours endommagé  Il reste quoi comme solution??? Il est où le binz là?
Je ne vois que créer un nouveau compte et importer manuellement la sauvegarde, vous en dites quoi vous?

Je tiens à préciser que sur l'iMac et sur l'iPad ce compte ne donne aucun souci, ce n'est que sur le MacBook que le phénomène se produit, je suis à l'écoute de toute suggestion...


----------



## Goliath (6 Juin 2012)

...problème résolu avec la création d'un nouveau compte et importation manuelle de la sauvegarde TimeMachine... :sleep:


----------

